# tablet/phone power on off



## thomen (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi just wondering when people are mounting their tablets or phones as carpcs what they were doing about the power on off button location


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

The ROM I am using has a power event manager built into it, when the tablet gets power it turns on, when power is removed it turns off. I think you can achieve similar functionality using Tasker.


----------

